# Changed Cougar D-Spring / Guide Rod



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

*May take a moment or 2 to load...

Changing a D-Spring...? Piece of cake...
































































I also changed out the plastic guide rod to a steel guide rod last week.



















I think I'll take the afternoon off tomorrow...I forsee a needed range trip. :smt071


----------

